# Your Fav Meal Recipes... Chicken, Beef, Fish, Crustacean etc.



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

*GOOD MORNING BROTHERS!*

Was going to start this off as a thread for our members to add their fav chicken recipes (not to jack savages "spices" thread) as a branch off of a thread that bullseye started on ology and got a lot of feedback. Plus I already did a breakfast one here so lets keep this to lunch/dinner/mid-meals

Wanted to open it up beyond chicken though. Looking for primary meals w/ meats & good protein sources but feel free to add whatever you like if you have something you love.

I will try to grab a few from the other thread and add them here so we have some that we've discussed already.

Lets hear it brothers!


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

FROM Bullseye:



> Although i hate chicken with a passion lol,this is a wonderful recipe that i love,yall may use it already,just wanted to share
> 
> Take skinless,chicken breast,take a fork,punch holes in them,mix up 2 cups of water and add 1 packet of Taco seasoning to the water,put chicken in a long glass pan and pour water/mixed with taco seasoning,chip up some onions and add those if desired,let them soak over night
> 
> ...


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

FROM Bullseye:



> ok for tilapa,i put lemon pepper on it,and sometimes also i wrap it up with salsa to,taste amazing,salsa for some reason here lately has become a favorite of mine lol


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

FROM Sassytassie84 on ology:



> Mojito Lime Chicken
> 
> 1lb Chicken Breast
> 1/4cup Mojito Mixer
> ...


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

FROM Kainers on ology:



> Grind mine up in the meat grinder. Made a chicken meat loaf with spinach and other spices. Still eating left overs.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

FROM hothead:



> I like to season my chicken with some larrys seasoning, fry with a little bit of peanut oil, and add some sour orange while frying on both sides. One of my favorites


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

FROM AndroSport on ology:



> Sounds good! Adding to list of things to try - I have some breasts that need cooking actually.
> 
> I do plain old trimmed chicken breasts in the slow cooker with either water or low sodium chicken broth (put at least 8-10 breasts) cook for 12hrs on low or 4-5 on high and shred with forks when you pull them out (this will not be difficult... sometimes they fall apart pulling them out) then you can either put it in a bowl over rice (any kind of rice you like) with your fav salsa (sabrositas cilantro salsa is not bad) or wrap it up with rice in a tortilla that was heated/toasted in a big pan. good shit - i get the biggest wraps you can find and pre-make them for work.
> 
> ...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 27, 2012)

My own concoction 2pm meal for me I call it Flaming Tuna (with a lisp  ) mainly b/c spicy tuna has been taken by the sushi 

1 can light chunk tuna in water
2 tbl spoon spicy mustard
4 tbl spoon diced jalapeno 
2 tbl spoon sweet relish
4 tbl spoon hot sauce of your choice

Combine and enjoy eat it with your pinkie pointed outward please 

FYI i measure nothing these are estimates so depending on how hot you like it more or less except for the relish id stick with that its just there to add flavor and take a little of the bite off


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> My own concoction 2pm meal for me I call it Flaming Tuna (with a lisp  ) mainly b/c spicy tuna has been taken by the sushi
> 
> 1 can light chunk tuna in water
> 2 tbl spoon spicy mustard
> ...



Thank you sir... please come and share again


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 6, 2012)

BUMP!

*n00bs... come add some of your shit here!*


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 18, 2012)

*Bullseye's favorite dessert!!*
1 heaping cup of 2% Cottage Cheese
Starwberries sliced up
Strawberry,sugar,carb,fat free syrup
Fat free,sugar free,carb free whipped topping.......awesome

plus its 40 grams of protein


----------

